# cam cap torque specs?



## OmniGLHLover (Mar 14, 2006)

im putting a head back together (JH big-valve) and was wondering if there are torque specs for the nuts that hold down the cam caps? i searched and didnt find anything.


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: cam cap torque specs? (OmniGLHLover)*

Do you have the bentley? I know its in there and even in the haynes manual. I cant remember the numbers off the top of my head and my manuals are at my shop. I let you know tonight if no one else chimes in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

18ft-lbs is what comes to my mind


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_18ft-lbs is what comes to my mind

Thats exactly what I was thinking without looking at the book but I didnt want to just throw something out there.


----------



## OmniGLHLover (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (vw_jason79)*

no actually im waiting to order my bently. i really need one, but gotta wait to get paid.
thanks guys, youve been a huge help.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah, those things are expensive! But well worth it.


----------



## vwsreed (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (vw_jason79)*

Close...Bently says 15 ft lb (20 Nm)


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, if you want to get really technical, I only have 5 torque values...
*Cinched*- for holding stuff together temporarily
*Hand tight*-self explanatory
*Tight*-cam caps, oil pan bolts,etc
*F'n tight*-motor mounts, CV bolts
*Really really F'n tight*-head bolts, lugnuts 







But thanks for the clarification. I don't have my manual handy.


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

What about....
*****, I broke the damn thing!*-Rusted out hard to get to bolts/nuts


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

hahaha


----------



## debeerd (Mar 20, 2006)

20Nm is what I've got.


----------

